# Good ol' Bunnings for cheap DIY! From lights to enclosures!



## Mellowmuso87 (Feb 18, 2022)

Hi all,

I recently got serious about reptile keeping, but as we all know, cages/tanks etc. can be super expensive and not very custom!

SO, the most available DIY hardware shop around (i guess...) is Bunnings.

A guy at the local pet shop said he uses florescent reflectors from Bunnings and uses UVB tubes in them. Thoughts? He stated wiring is the difficult part. As I speak to more reptile keepers, a lot of them do the cheap Bunnings runs, as well wiring their own thermostats and lighting?

There is def more cheaper stuff online, but im wondering what you can get away with, not as a quick fix, but a permanent solution.

@ Bunnings, there is vents, melamine, Perspex etc. I would love to know what you use? What have you tried?

Yes.... there may be some cheaper products around, but I'm mainly speaking about walk in/walk out with supplies sort of stuff.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 19, 2022)

when I had more time on my hands I would build enclosures out of pine and stain them, these days unfortunately I am short of time so I have to buy crappy melamine enclosures. There doesn't seem to be that much difference in price.. I'm still paying about $300 per enclosure, then add backgrounds etc.


----------



## Astarte (Mar 28, 2022)

I scour the market for 2nd hand glass and wood cabinets and upcycle. There are some really sweet cabinets out there that can be converted into awesome enclosures. A trip to bunnings for some expanding foam, silicone (to seal the inside of some types) etc and you're all set.

What section are the vents in. That's the only part I'm not happy with (have just drilled holes for air).


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 28, 2022)

Astarte said:


> What section are the vents in. That's the only part I'm not happy with (have just drilled holes for air).


I forget, just ask the guy at the door, you can choose from metal,plastic and even wooden vents


----------

